
Initial Pricing Will Never Be Right, But Try Anyway - arvidkahl
https://thebootstrappedfounder.com/your-initial-pricing-will-never-be-right/
======
pmdulaney
The word you want in your headline isn't "So" but "But".

~~~
arvidkahl
Thanks! Good point.

